# Yellowstone



## nhra78 (Dec 11, 2007)

Want to take a family trip to Yellowstone this August and was wondering if anyone knows a good place to lodge inside the park. Something fairly close to the attractions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

http://www.yellowstonenationalparklodges.com/old-faithful-inn-96.html


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Camping or staying in a lodge?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nhra78 (Dec 11, 2007)

In a lodge.


----------



## nhra78 (Dec 11, 2007)

JBooth said:


> http://www.yellowstonenationalparklodges.com/old-faithful-inn-96.html


I was on that link earlier today but I thought someone could recommend one they have been to. Thanks.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Roosevelt Lodge was really cool.

http://www.usparklodging.com/yellowstone/roosevelt_lodge_cabins.php?gclid=CJ_tvK-Lt64CFbMAQAod51Msrg

Here is a full list

http://www.usparklodging.com/yellowstone/map.php


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Pic from our trip


----------



## nhra78 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

The lodge and restaurant on site there is one of the best around. You can grab an ice cold beer at the gift shop and drink it on the huge front porch rocking chairs while waiting for a table. There is a stagecoach ride nearby, it is close to the Lamar valley and Grand Canyon of Yellowstone which is worth taking the long hikes on both sides to see all the vantage points. Geysers are worth a day trip, it will take you an hour to go 20 miles in the park so plan on lots of driving time and stops along the way.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Also reserve early. August is unbelievably busy. In case you need a cheaper alternative. Just outside the North Gate is an RV park that has Camping Cabins for 50 bucks a night, they were great. Have a great trip.

Also if you are going to stay outside the park, I recommend the North Gate.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Some people on this site helped me out last year, so I'll try to pass on the favor. At this point, I'm sure you're overwhelmed by the amounts of information if you've never been there before. Just planning our route out and what to see on the way was a "trip" in itself.

Do you have young kids? That kinda dictates "how" you do Yellowstone as well. We have 4 young kids. There are always challenges taking young kids everywhere, but what a priceless memory for us to have.

As for lodging specifically, you don't realize how large the park is and how long it takes to get places until you've been there. I can tell you, and people told me, but you really have to experience it. With that said, staying in the park might not be the exact accomodations (or pricing) that you're looking for, but the convenience of being on-site is worth a lot. We were there to experience YS, not a cabin or hotel room, so if that's your goal too, then all you really need is a place to sleep, shower up and have some light meals. Granted, we did not stay at the Canyons, but when I do YS again, this is probably where I'll stay since it's the most central location.

Feel free to ask any questions or PM me.

Have fun - it's an awesome place!!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

I went on my honeymoon years ago there. Really enjoyed it and plan to go back one day with my family. My 2 girls would love it there. I did not stay in the park but just outside of Dubois up in a cabin on the mountain. Was a very basic cabin although last I checked they have added a few more with more accommodations. It was a little drive to yellowstone and I also did not realize the size of it. I would have liked to stay in it just so we could experience more of the park. But I did enjoy the solitude of the mountain we were on in Dubois. 

Stayed a couple nights in Jackson Hole as well. Nice town, touristy but still had a nice vibe about it.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

My Parents have a summer home in Cody a little over 50 miles outside the East entrance of the park, there are campgrounds with cabins in Pahaska Tepee and Wapiti. Growing up I went out there every summer and am planning on going out in July this summer and am gonna take my girlfriend through the park, you could easily spend a week in the park and not see everything. Try to make reservations and kinda set up a itinerary on what you want to see because it is a drive between alot if the attractions, keep in mind there generally is construction and road work going on so traffic can be slow moving. My daughter is graduating this year and we were just looking at some of the pics from our trip out there when she was 13 If you have anymore question just shoot me PM and hope you enjoy your trip.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

